# Fetal growth scans



## tpkeith (Apr 14, 2014)

Physician has ordered fetal growth scans for patient.  Scans are normal.  Any ideas about an ICD-9 code?  Thanks!
Teresa Keith, CPC
North Georgia Women's Center
Dalton, GA


----------



## ciarahertzog (Apr 15, 2014)

You will need to ask your provider why they ordered the growth scans in the first place.  They wouldn't (or shouldn't) be ordering the test unless there is a medical reason, and that reason will be your diagnosis.

I think it is likely that if the physician is monitoring the growth of the fetus they must feel that the fetus is too large or too small for the gestational age (or the mother is measuring as such).  Codes for this issue are in the 656.XX area.  Of course, you will just have to verify.


----------

